# Sun (Yue) Invited To Camp



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks plan to add yet another name to the training camp roster. Though it has not yet been officially announced, the Knicks have agreed to a partially-guaranteed deal with G/F Sun Yue, formerly of the Los Angeles Lakers, according to Ho-Beck.
> 
> Yue is an interesting player because, at 6-9, he is more of a point-forward type (they call him "the Chinese Magic Johnson" ) who might find a comfort zone in Mike D'Antoni's system. But the former second round pick couldn't crack the Lakers rotation and was eventually waived (after getting a ring, though).
> 
> This latest addition, along with Friday's non-guaranteed signings of G Gabe Pruitt and F Warren Carter, makes it 17 healthy players expected to be at camp, including David Lee and Nate Robinson who still remain unsigned despite indications last week that something would get done on the restricted free agent front soon.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/the-knicks-fix-1.812055


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd love to see him in a Knicks uniform - been a fan of his for a couple of years now.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This is excellent news.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd love to see him in a Knicks uniform - been a fan of his for a couple of years now.


seriously? how? and why


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd love to see him in a Knicks uniform - been a fan of his for a couple of years now.


HIGHHH FIVEEEE KAS! :cheers: Sun needs to get an opportunity to show his stuff, I hope he makes the best out of this opportunity. Hopefully he won't get cut!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy is a scrub. No ifs, ands or buts about it.


----------

